# The Mentalist S06E06 "Fire and Brimstone" OAD 2013-11-03



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I was looking forward to what the previews promised was going to be either the final or at least the penultimate RJ episode. Too bad it was replaced by a re-run, at least in my area. Though they did run the previews for S06E07 "The Great Red Dragon" at the end (which I tried to ignore in case of spoilers).

If anyone's seen the real episode yet, what did you think?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

IDSmoker said:


> I was looking forward to what the previews promised was going to be either the final or at least the penultimate RJ episode. Too bad it was replaced by a re-run, at least in my area. Though they did run the previews for S06E07 "The Great Red Dragon" at the end (which I tried to ignore in case of spoilers).
> 
> If anyone's seen the real episode yet, what did you think?


We didn't get the answer we were looking for and something else was revealed which wasn't really a surprise anymore, so it was rather disappointing really...


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Despite DirecTV's guide info that the ep's OAD was 11/3/13, I too saw the same rerun you did.

I wonder when TPTB pulled the new ep and replaced with this rerun. And I wonder when the unaired episode will actually run.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

My DirecTV service is messed up so I had to use alternate means to get the episode, it must have aired someplace. Perhaps it was a local affiliate or two that showed the rerun. 
You might find it repeated sometime this week, but I sure wouldn't count on it. It might be a good idea to watch via CBS.com or other means to catch ir before next week.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It appears many (most) of us did not get the new episode, but a rerun instead. Since this probably occurred across the country, CBS will have to do something!?!

I see at least three different locations that didn't get it.



AeneaGames said:


> We didn't get the answer we were looking for and something else was revealed which wasn't really a surprise anymore, so it was rather disappointing really...


Where are you that you saw the new episode? Which provider?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Football even longer then normal. Mentalist started at about 11p EDT. I don't think the ratings would have counted in the weekly prime time listing.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Here is the Facebook update from The Mentalist. It appears it was running so late, due to NFL football, they decided to run a repeat instead. *










As we've discussed ad infinitum in other threads, CBS is just killing themselves with this. They hype this episode ALL WEEK LONG, then bump it.



AeneaGames said:


> We didn't get the answer we were looking for and something else was revealed which wasn't really a surprise anymore, so it was rather disappointing really...


So can we know assume you either watched a preview or viewed it thru other means?

I'll cross-post this to the Season Thread we have going...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Season Thread...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509904


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think it aired in Canada, according to some fb posts. Makes it even odder...


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I think it aired in Canada, according to some fb posts. Makes it even odder...


I don't mind 

Just hope they will air the next new ep next week as normal tho!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> I don't mind
> 
> *Just hope they will air the next new ep next week as normal tho!*


Not a chance on earth. These need to be shown in order, so next week will get this week's. Which means DVRs will be screwed up, unless TiVo/Tribune handles this as an exception. Rarely done, but has been done.

I know that CBS planned these episodes carefully, to match up with sweeps month. This probably screws up when they intended to have the Red John story peak.

To which I say _karma is a ***** CBS_


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

astrohip said:


> .....To which I say _karma is a ***** CBS_


Amen.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I think it aired in Canada, according to some fb posts. Makes it even odder...


It airs in Canada from 7-8 Eastern time. Canada frequently airs shows that are in the 10/9 block earlier than the US so people in the Atlantic time zone don't have to stay up until midnight to watch them. These airings are the ones that will typically be uploaded to the usual places.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Not a chance on earth.


Yes, they need to be shown in order and since in Canada they have already aired this episode what do you think makes sense they air next week?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

AeneaGames said:


> Yes, they need to be shown in order and since in Canada they have already aired this episode what do you think makes sense they air next week?


Obviously they would air a repeat in Canada, and a "new" episode (S06E06) in the US.

Unless they want to let Canada to continue 1 week ahead of the US.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> Yes, they need to be shown in order and since in Canada they have already aired this episode what do you think makes sense they air next week?


A rerun... maybe the one we saw this week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I know the "alternate means" version of Mentalist usually appears quite early in the evening (before Prime Time even starts); obviously it was out in the wild before CBS made the decision to bump it (because, I assume, football pushed it completely out of Prime Time, which seems to be the trigger for replacing a new episode with a rerun instead of just running late).


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

john4200 said:


> Obviously they would air a repeat in Canada, and a "new" episode (S06E06) in the US.
> 
> Unless they want to let Canada to continue 1 week ahead of the US.


Wouldn't be the first time though.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Just checked CBS.com and it's not there. So all the indications are consistent with the report that everything is pushed back a week. So those who didn't see a repeat yesterday would see a repeat next week.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Idearat said:


> Just checked CBS.com and it's not there. So all the indications are consistent with the report that everything is pushed back a week. So those who didn't see a repeat yesterday would see a repeat next week.


But what if you didn't see it on CBS?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

AeneaGames said:


> But what if you didn't see it on CBS?


Then it sucks for you and you can either watch it again on CBS when it airs or find something else to do during that hour and wait until the next episode airs the following week. It's really not that difficult of a concept.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Then it sucks for you and you can either watch it again on CBS when it airs or find something else to do during that hour and wait until the next episode airs the following week. It's really not that difficult of a concept.


What also is not a really difficult concept to grasp is that people might have seen it on another channel then CBS and not even live in the US...

All I am wondering about is what CTV (in Canada) is going to do, I haven't found any info on that and it would be weird if they aired the same episode again...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> All I am wondering about is what CTV (in Canada) is going to do, I haven't found any info on that and it would be weird if they aired the same episode again...


Maybe they'll make you watch the old repeat they made us watch last week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My TiVo is scheduled to record Fire and Brimstone "again" next week, so it looks like they monkeyed with the Guide Data to avoid the 28-day rule.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Maybe they'll make you watch the old repeat they made us watch last week.




Could very well be!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

AeneaGames said:


> What also is not a really difficult concept to grasp is that people might have seen it on another channel then CBS and not even live in the US...
> 
> All I am wondering about is what CTV (in Canada) is going to do, I haven't found any info on that and it would be weird if they aired the same episode again...


Their current listing for November 10th is showing the same episode again.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Azlen said:


> Their current listing for November 10th is showing the same episode again.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


>


What's the big deal? You've had plenty of notice. Just record it manually.

Unless the same episode is being aired in Canada and you're bummed that you won't get a new episode this week.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

verdugan said:


> What's the big deal? You've had plenty of notice. Just record it manually.
> 
> *Unless the same episode is being aired in Canada and you're bummed that you won't get a new episode this week.*


This. He's already seen it. He wants a new one.

And the rest of us are jealous.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

astrohip said:


> This. He's already seen it. He wants a new one.
> 
> And the rest of us are jealous.


Yup, I hoped for the next episode and keep you guys jealous! 

Ohh, and it's 'she' actually...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> Yup, I hoped for the next episode and keep you guys jealous!
> 
> Ohh, and it's 'she' actually...


Ohh, got it.

If it helps, I'm jealous of you since you saw it already.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

verdugan said:


> Ohh, got it.
> 
> If it helps, I'm jealous of you since you saw it already.


I can tell you what happens!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> I can tell you what happens!


LOL

And miss out on being jealous for a couple more days? No thank you.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

verdugan said:


> LOL
> 
> And miss out on being jealous for a couple more days? No thank you.


Hmpf! We can't have that!

Am gonna spoil it, what basically happens is


Spoiler



what? you really thought I was gonna spoil it? tsk!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> Hmpf! We can't have that!
> 
> Am gonna spoil it, what basically happens is
> 
> ...


[covers ears, closes eyes] LALALALALALA [/covers ears, closes eyes]


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

But this is the episode thread.

It seems to me that those of use who have seen it _could_ discuss it here.

I know I was blown away when Rigsby was revealed to be Red John,


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JYoung said:


> But this is the episode thread.
> 
> It seems to me that those of use who have seen it _could_ discuss it here.
> 
> ...


Technically, since the episode has not aired anywhere in the US yet, anything about the episode must be spoilerized. (I know you were joking, but it had to be said nonetheless  )


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

JYoung said:


> I know I was blown away when Rigsby was revealed to be Red John,


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

verdugan said:


> [covers ears, closes eyes] LALALALALALA [/covers ears, closes eyes]


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I came in here hoping to discuss the episode, which I watched last night. Am I allowed to, or should we wait until it airs on Sunday?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> I came in here hoping to discuss the episode, which I watched last night. Am I allowed to, or should we wait until it airs on Sunday?


I think the rules say you have to wait until it airs in the US. But the rules are rarely followed in this forum, and often become birdcage fodder.

However, I think you will find the discussion to be limited, since it's mainly you and AeneaGames. Perhaps y'all could meet for a cup of tea and some Poutine. 

If you wait until Sunday, only a couple days away, we can have a much fuller, richer discussion.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll go get a tattoo, maybe it will heal by Sunday.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> If you wait until Sunday, only a couple days away, we can have a much fuller, richer discussion.


I've seen it, too. But I have been patiently waiting for Sunday to discuss it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> I'll go get a tattoo, maybe it will heal by Sunday.


3 dots on your arm?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

verdugan said:


> 3 dots on your arm?


On my left shoulder, yeah.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

This is crazy! There have been 45 posts about how the episode was preempted at the last minute. Discussions going on here and in the season pass alerts forum long after there was no use for them, *and NOW, that the episode was actually shown, there is nothing--no discussion--NOT A SINGLE POST*.

This group confuses me greatly some times.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> This is crazy! There have been 45 posts about how the episode was preempted at the last minute. Discussions going on here and in the season pass alerts forum long after there was no use for them, *and NOW, that the episode was actually shown, there is nothing--no discussion--NOT A SINGLE POST*.
> 
> This group confuses me greatly some times.


Give it time. It hasn't even been 12 hours yet. I doubt many people stayed up late to watch live, much less after it recorded.
I know I won't be watching it 'til later this evening.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, I found the entire episode needlessly tedious and drawn out with no real resolution. I'm just about to dump the SP and wash my hands of it all.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> This is crazy! There have been 45 posts about how the episode was preempted at the last minute. Discussions going on here and in the season pass alerts forum long after there was no use for them, *and NOW, that the episode was actually shown, there is nothing--no discussion--NOT A SINGLE POST*.
> 
> This group confuses me greatly some times.


Your confusion has less to do with the group and more to do with yourself.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I note that Church AV Guy did not post anything about the episode itself. Isn't there a bible verse about that? Something about sin and stones?

Anyway, I am not sure where to post now. There is a season thread for this season. This episode thread is now wrong, since it has "OAD 2013-11-03" in the subject. I am leaning towards posting in the season thread.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I saw the previous episode but held commment until it aired in more places.

Since all they did was gather the usual suspects into one room and then "something happened", they could have summarized the entire episode in the "last week on The Mentalist" and skipped showing it altogether. 

It came across as trying to milk the lead up to exposing Red John over as many weeks as possible without really showing anything in-between. 

At least they didn't try to do a whole season on "what happens Jane's old house"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I agree that in spite of the explosion, nothing much happened except to narrow the suspect pool down to those three.
(Which IIRC, were the same three we saw meeting at CBI.)


Of course, I've come to realize that Jane is totally wrong and Red John is obviously Van Pelt.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

This episode was a whole bunch o' nothin. Disappointed.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The only interesting part (other than narrowing the pool) is that the three had the same tattoo? Are those guys all part of the Tyger, tyger conspiracy? If so, are they morons to have something as obvious as that tattoo to identify themselves?

Sad that I care more about the tattoo than about who Red John is.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> Hmpf! We can't have that!
> 
> Am gonna spoil it, what basically happens is
> 
> ...


LOL

I actually didn't check the spoiler until seeing the episode. Good one.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Add me to the list of those who were underwhelmed by the episode. 

I expected more.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

verdugan said:


> Add me to the list of those who were underwhelmed by the episode.
> 
> I expected more.


Me, too. The whole RJ thing is just silly now. They've milked this way too long.

So RJ is this ruthless, mastermind killer, but he also has a day job catching bad guys, helping people and possibly running a sheriff/police department? Red John spends hours a week doing paperwork? Please...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mike_k said:


> So RJ is this ruthless, mastermind killer, but he also has a day job catching bad guys, helping people and possibly running a sheriff/police department? Red John spends hours a week doing paperwork? Please...


That's my problem with the way all the Red john stuff has been handled. I don't think any of the suspects make a satisfying Red John.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Except maybe for Stiles. I am sure he had flunkies doing all his routine chores.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

eddyj said:


> Except maybe for Stiles. I am sure he had flunkies doing all his routine chores.


Yeah - I agree. Stiles is the only one of the 5 who are left who is smart enough to be Red John. It also helps that he's not a LEO. I think Stiles is one of the best characters on the show. No dots - but maybe there's still a chance that he's the guy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mike_k said:


> Yeah - I agree. Stiles is the only one of the 5 who are left who is smart enough to be Red John. It also helps that he's not a LEO. I think Stiles is one of the best characters on the show. No dots - but maybe there's still a chance that he's the guy.


Dots are for flunkies.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

hefe said:


> That's my problem with the way all the Red john stuff has been handled. I don't think any of the suspects make a satisfying Red John.


This is why I think it's Van Pelt.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Jane should perform a full body tattoo search on Van Pelt, just to be sure.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

JYoung said:


> This is why I think it's Van Pelt.


If it is Van Pelt I will vow to never watch another non-sports program on CBS ever again. Or at least for the next month.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> Jane should perform a full body tattoo search on Van Pelt, just to be sure.


But surely he'd just need to check the shoulder?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dots are for flunkies.


Maybe they're Androids, and that's just the Action Overflow menu button....


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I wonder if Jane has red dots on his shoulder. That would be a turn up for the books


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But surely he'd just need to check the shoulder?


Why run the risk that she has her tattos somewhere else? Better be thorough.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I wonder if Reede Smith saying he's not good with heights was a red herring, or a subtle hint at him possibly being RJ ... agree though that none of the suspects are truly qualified, aside from Styles.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe you guys have it right. Stiles is RJ and everyone with dots is a flunkie. Jane will realize that now that there are multiple people with dots.

At least that's the way it SHOULD be.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

It's the guy from Homicide.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just watched this for the second time. Thought I might pick up on something new!!?? Saw it by magical means last week and OTA this week.

Did anyone else notice that the blood sacrifice ceremony in this show was almost identical to the ceremony in the latest episode of Witches of East End. I was wondering if they had a cup of blood left over ... or, if they shared the same producers. I see they don't have producers in common ... so, that leaves the whole leftover blood thing ...

I never even thought of Van Pelt as "Red John". The more I think about it, though, the more it seems possible ...

Oh, I finally got a solution to football messing with the show lineups on Sunday. I record a block from 7:30 PM to 1:00 AM. Get all the shows AND the news. My Tivo keeps warning me about space, though, and I don't really save anything very long.

Barb


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

moose53 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the blood sacrifice ceremony in this show was almost identical to the ceremony in the latest episode of Witches of East End. I was wondering if they had a cup of blood left over ... or, if they shared the same producers. I see they don't have producers in common ... so, that leaves the whole leftover blood thing ...


Or they're just both borrowing from the same old clichés...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Has anyone considered the possibility that there is no single red John, but the remaining suspects all collectively function together as Red John? It would make for a lame ending.

Personally, I don't mind if red John turns out to be a LEO. It explains some of his resources and his ability to not be captured. It explains how his minions have previously infiltrated law enforcement. Red John isn't busy serial killing 24/7. He does have time to hold down a real job. 

Jane wild still be my first choice for red John. Pity the producers have ruled it out.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

That's what I thought as well - all of them are 'RJ' - thus all-knowing and seemingly everywhere.
However, I just don't see how any of them (Stiles excluded) would inspire such fanatical, nearly mythical loyalty from the followers, while at the same time have a real job ... really not liking this ...



smbaker said:


> Has anyone considered the possibility that there is no single red John, but the remaining suspects all collectively function together as Red John? It would make for a lame ending.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind if red John turns out to be a LEO. It explains some of his resources and his ability to not be captured. It explains how his minions have previously infiltrated law enforcement. Red John isn't busy serial killing 24/7. He does have time to hold down a real job.
> 
> Jane wild still be my first choice for red John. Pity the producers have ruled it out.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I like it even more if they are all independently RJ, not knowing who else is being RJ as well.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

john4200 said:


> I note that Church AV Guy did not post anything about the episode itself. Isn't there a bible verse about that? Something about sin and stones?
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure where to post now. There is a season thread for this season. This episode thread is now wrong, since it has "OAD 2013-11-03" in the subject. I am leaning towards posting in the season thread.


Ha, Ha. Good one...

I'm still not convinced that Brett Partridge is dead. Yeah, Lisbon had some of his blood on her, but there has never been a definitive statement that his body was ever recovered from the crime scene. THAT would not be RJs modus operandi. Historically, he leaves the bodies, doesn't he? He was my first choice, and until I hear that they have the body, is my odds-on favorite.

My second and third choices were eliminated this week (if eliminated is correct) so I am at a loss, since from what WE have seen, Bertram, McAllister, and Smith don't seem to have the charisma to be RJ. smith seems too young to have put the symbol at that barn those many years ago.

Only my second choice, Stiles, seems to be able to have the ability to influence vast numbers of people with complete devotion. Malcolm McDowell is a really good actor, and he at least COULD pull off the change in character necessary to go from Visualize leader, to cold blooded killer. Of course, Xander Berkeley can be a cold blooded killer, manipulator, too (see him in Nikita).

I agree that the three dots sound like a marking for JR minions, rather than the man himself.

If it's Van Pelt, I'll be as unhappy as I was over the Lost ending. I think she and Rigsby are going to be killed in the final RJ unmasking process which will provide Jane the motivation to go after the Tiger, Tiger* conspiracy.

* The closed captioning spells it Tiger every time, not Tyger, so it matters not how Blake spelled it, if the show is spelling it Tiger, then I am too.

The cabal theory is a solid possibility, but it's unsatisfactory to have the "Mastermind" be a committee. The Bond villains are all individuals, after all.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> I'm still not convinced that Brett Partridge is dead. Yeah, Lisbon had some of his blood on her, but there has never been a definitive statement that his body was ever recovered from the crime scene.


A good point. I still like Partridge because he dates all the way back to the pilot episode. He also has a creepy vibe to him that I think the others lack.



Church AV Guy said:


> If it's Van Pelt, I'll be as unhappy as I was over the Lost ending.


I had assumed the Van Pelt theory was meant to be a joke. Are people actually taking it seriously?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

The Van Pelt theory is a joke 

The Cho theory is very serious...


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Three suspects with three dots each. They are collectively RJ.

I really just want it to be over finally.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> ...the Tiger, Tiger* conspiracy.
> 
> * The closed captioning spells it Tiger every time, not Tyger, so it matters not how Blake spelled it, if the show is spelling it Tiger, then I am too.


How much of what ends up in closed captioning is actually specified by the showrunners?

Isn't captioning farmed out to third-party vendors? Do they get a real script to work from or do they just listen to the show?

Is it possible that the captioning is spelled "tiger" only because the captioner doesn't know his Blake?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

late for dinner said:


> Three suspects with three dots each. They are collectively RJ.


They are members of a cult called the Ellipses.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how soon this Red John business will be over? Are they going to draw it out to the end of the season?

It's starting to become tiresome. There's no suspense; there's just waiting for it to get over.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

No, I read that they will resolve it during the season, not drag it out.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

smbaker said:


> Does anyone know how soon this Red John business will be over? Are they going to draw it out to the end of the season?
> 
> It's starting to become tiresome. There's no suspense; there's just waiting for it to get over.


It SHOULD have ended with Bradley Whitford. 

Given the episode titles I really hope it ends 11/24.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> It SHOULD have ended with Bradley Whitford.


This. I don't get it. Do the writers/producers think we are all going to stop watching once Red John is dead?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> The Van Pelt theory is a joke
> 
> The Cho theory is very serious...


Oh? Who says Van Pelt can't be Red John?
She's in Law Enforcement and has access to the Red John investigation.
She didn't join the team until after Jane showed up.

And she has RED HAIR!

And as for her having devoted followers, well, LOOK AT HER!
Wouldn't you do anything for her?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Oh? Who says Van Pelt can't be Red John?
> She's in Law Enforcement and has access to the Red John investigation.
> She didn't join the team until after Jane showed up.
> 
> ...


So the whole bit with one of RJ's minions seducing Van Pelt and getting engaged to her and then trying to kill her was just a huge long con by RJ/VP?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

hefe said:


> They are members of a cult called the Ellipses.


:up:
 Man, I wish I had thought of that!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> So the whole bit with one of RJ's minions seducing Van Pelt and getting engaged to her and then trying to kill her was just a huge long con by RJ/VP?


Exactly!

Officially, I'm leaning towards the "Partridge is not dead" theory but I have a sneaking suspicion that the whole Red John reveal and explanation will make as much sense as the Van Pelt theory.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Officially, I'm leaning towards the "Partridge is not dead" theory but I have a sneaking suspicion that the whole Red John reveal and explanation will make as much sense as the Van Pelt theory.


As long as it isn't the "Jane has multiple personality disorder and is himself Red John," I can handle almost anything else. HEY! We never saw Jane's shoulder to see if HE has the tattoo!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mike_k said:


> This. I don't get it. Do the writers/producers think we are all going to stop watching once Red John is dead?


We are going to cheer and say, good get on with the fun stories again....


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

betts4 said:


> We are going to cheer and say, good get on with the fun stories again....


Exactly!!


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> It SHOULD have ended with Bradley Whitford.
> 
> Given the episode titles I really hope it ends 11/24.


Makes sense that they would finish by 11/24. They are dragging it out for November sweeps.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

late for dinner said:


> Three suspects with three dots each. They are collectively RJ.
> 
> I really just want it to be over finally.


YES, make this go away already. We started watching this show for the crimes that were solved. It has focused on Red John for much too long, and we just don't care much any more. I think if this goes on much longer, I will remove my SP when it is over.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> YES, make this go away already. We started watching this show for the crimes that were solved. It has focused on Red John for much too long, and we just don't care much any more. I think if this goes on much longer, I will remove my SP when it is over.


Considering that this is the last season, you won't be missing out on much.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Considering that this is the last season, you won't be missing out on much.


Who said it was the last season? Or are you just projecting?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hefe said:


> Who said it was the last season? Or are you just projecting?


There are people who have assumed this is the last season, for no good reason.

I assume they are misunderstanding the news about


Spoiler



the end of the Red John saga, but we know the show will continue beyond that since that is coming in the next few weeks and we still have the whole rest of the season afterward.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

hefe said:


> Who said it was the last season? Or are you just projecting?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> There are people who have assumed this is the last season, for no good reason.


To be fair, the ratings for this season aren't very good so far.
But the Sunday post football slot has been bad for CBS for a while now.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Oh, I know the ratings aren't great. Actually, early on I had assumed this was the last season. But when something is stated as a fact that I wasn't aware of, I wanted to get clarification if it was indeed an actual fact.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was trying to figure out how the woman who was strangled saw a tattoo on her killer's shoulder. Was he wearing a tank top or something ?!?!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> I was trying to figure out how the woman who was strangled saw a tattoo on her killer's shoulder. Was he wearing a tank top or something ?!?!


Good question! :up:

Best thing I can come up with is that he was wearing a short sleeve shirt, and maybe the sleeve rode up in the struggle.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I was trying to figure out how the woman who was strangled saw a tattoo on her killer's shoulder. Was he wearing a tank top or something ?!?!


Maybe she tore his shirt I the struggle. Pulling on his arms would be natural if her were strangling her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

X-ray vision!

He killed her with Kryptonite!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

What exactly were her dying words?

Is it possible that she wasn't necessarily identifying her killer and/or Red John, but instead giving Jane a general warning about the Tyger conspiracy?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

busyba said:


> What exactly were her dying words?


Jane said, "Who did this to you? Tell me."

She said, "...tattoo, he had a tattoo on his left arm..." and she demonstrated by making three red dots on her left shoulder with her own blood.

It was hard to hear her exact words because she was speaking quietly as she died. But the above is pretty close, I think.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Jane said, "Who did this to you? Tell me."
> 
> She said, "...tattoo, he had a tattoo on his left arm..." and she demonstrated by making three red dots on her left shoulder with her own blood.
> 
> It was hard to hear her exact words because she was speaking quietly as she died. But the above is pretty close, I think.


Right. And it was Jane's inference that she was talking about Red John specifically, with no real evidence.

Personally, I think he's too smart to jump to that conclusion. But the story wants what the story wants.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I was trying to figure out how the woman who was strangled saw a tattoo on her killer's shoulder.


Perhaps they were ... intimate ... at some point. RJ does have a way with the ladies.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

smbaker said:


> Perhaps they were ... intimate ... at some point. RJ does have a way with the ladies.


I really hope that Red John is Van Pelt.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

For those who want a spoiler on who Red John is NOT, see this weeks TV Guide.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Did they eliminate one of the 6?


----------

